# Opinions on Charmglow 810-7310-S Grill



## jsm11482 (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi, first post to the forum.  I would appreciate any input anyone has about HomeDepot's line of Charmglow grills. I am thinking about getting the 810-7310-S 3-burner, 45,500BTU, 662sqin. cooking surface, 12,000BTU side burner. Price is a mere $200. Does anyone have this grill or another from this brand? Thanks!


----------



## Renee Attili (Apr 13, 2007)

If you are wanting something to tie you over until you can get a better one, then this would be a decent option. But If you want something that is going to be there in 5+ years, then I wouldn't advise it. The warranty isn't backed up without a lot of time and hassle, and Home Depot is of zero help after you pay for the item. Buy quality.


----------



## jsm11482 (Apr 13, 2007)

Ok, thanks for the input!


----------

